

Debunking The Startup Myth: Finding The Right Team - goose77
http://www.marketing-startups.com/?p=294

======
rfugger
Eric Schmidt as founder #2? Sergey and Larry would disagree...

------
noverloop
Groupthink is not a situation where all members agree. Groupthink is a
situation where members of a group self-censor their (critical) opinions in
fear of retribution or loss of esteem.

